# Is Instagram mainly for young people?



## Robert59 (Sep 26, 2021)

Been on Instagram site and it looks like mainly young people.


----------



## Robert59 (Sep 28, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> Been on Instagram site and it looks like mainly young people.


I would say Yes.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 28, 2021)

I would say yes too.  Not something I would do.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 28, 2021)

Don't know anything about it.  Maybe that tells you something, I ain't young, haven't been in years...


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 28, 2021)

I think it is a boring site; I only go to look at photos of the younguns.   I've seen peeps of all ages.


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 28, 2021)

I'm on Instagram, it can be a lot of fun, find what interests you and follow them, I like primitive items, homes in primitive decor etc. I like a certain breed of dogs, because I have one, I follow some of them. I post pics of said dog with captions as if he here speaking, others do the same and some follow me on Instagram.


----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2021)

I would say yes, the same goes with Tiktok.


----------



## Remy (Sep 28, 2021)

I follow a few camper people (they are older) and a dumpster diving couple who's YouTube channel I sub. That's about it.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 28, 2021)

Never been on Instagram or Twitter or the whole growing list of of "social media"....


----------

